# Potencia "5.1" car audio



## LeoEmi (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro (ya hice mi presentación) por lo que pido disculpas si no estoy planteando el tema en el lugar correcto. Les comento que mi acercamiento a la eléctronica viene por que soy fanático de la múscia, toco la guitarra, harmónica y escucho música practicamente todo el día, en general prefiero la calidad/fidelidad antes que la potencia auqneu siempre es lindo tener un poquito de más como para "tirar". Bueno voy al punto, quiero armar un sist. de audio para conectar el Cel. o Ipod en el auto; dispongo de un par de biaxiales MTX 5.25", 35Wrms, 4ohms, un par de componentes Blaupunkt gtx 662 mystic series, 50Wrms, 4ohms y un Subwoofer Selenium Bass de 80Wrms, 4 ohms. Mi idea inicial es conectar los MTX y Blaupunkt utlizando filtros pasivos para quitarle un poco el "peso" de los sub graves a la siguiente potencia (amp_car); el sub a ésta (tda_90w-mono) mediante éste filtro (filtro_pasa_bajos-simple); y también me gustaría conectar éstos "retardadores" a la salida de las potencias (protector_salidas)
Mis dudas son las siguientes ¿creen uds que lograré un buen sonido? son suficientes las potencias?, por si hay alguien de Argentina ¿creen uds que se me podrá complicar para conseguir algún componente como por ej los TDA 2004??. Recuerden que éste es un proyecto que recién inicia (sólo dispongo de los parlantes) y es el momento para cambiar lo que sea asi que cualquier sugerencia de potencia o lo que crean uds. conveniente es más que bienvenido. Muchísimas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## magomac (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola, bienvenido al foro..
con que pretendes alimentar tu sistema?


----------



## LeoEmi (Ene 11, 2015)

Es para el auto, la idea era poner las dos potencias (con sus disipadores y un cooler 12v) en una misma caja (la voy a construir en fibra de vidrio), todo conectado directo a la batería del auto 75A (con fusbile a la salida de la misma.


----------



## juanyyy (Ene 11, 2015)

mira que vas a necesitar un elevador de tensión para el 7294, fijate que en el foro hay varios posts sobre smps, fijate cual mas te convenga.

Yo tengo un ampli armado con el 2004 y suena bastante bien, para tus parlantes va a estar bien. 
Y tengo tambien un ampli con lm3886 que es parecido al 7294 y tambien suena muy bien, asique con la calidad de los amplificadores no vas a tener problema alguno.

soy de capital y los integrados los compre en microelectrónica hace 1 año masomenos, supongo que los siguen vendiendo.


----------



## LeoEmi (Ene 11, 2015)

Ohhh que pelo..do que soy!! tenés razón!! era justamente lo que quería evitar!!...el SMPS... En todo caso si bien me comentas que con el TDA2004 tiro bien los demás parlantes, si ya tengo que ponerme a hacer un SMPS... no me convedría también cambiar la potencia con los TDA2004 para "sobrarla un poco" o en todo caso al ser un Sub chico (8', 80WRMS, 4 ohms) ¿habrá alguna otra potencia que pueda utilizar para tirarlo sin tener que levantar la tensión?


----------



## crimson (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola LeoEmi, con 12V y un circuito en puente difícilmente superes los 15W en 4 ohm. Tenés la posibilidad de armar un TDA1562Q, que tiene un elevador interno, pero que no es muy efectivo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/
o armarte algo con un elevador de tensión. Fijate en este artículo, que es viejo, pero explica cómo calcular la potencia RMS en un equipo de automóvil:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2015/01/amplificador-12v-25w-con-convertidor.html
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2015)

Aqui hay un Forista que armó con una Smps y el Turco barato de aquí , una potencia que si bien no sería recomendable desde la "calidad" , si lo es en cuanto a que está perfectamente desarrollado , con plaquetas , explicación de bobinas , etc , etc. Y además da soporte 

Amplificador para carro *190w* rms

Saludos !


----------



## LeoEmi (Ene 12, 2015)

Antes que nada, gracias por las repuestas y consejos, estoy en varios foros de distintos temas y éste me ha resultado uno de los más activos, la verdad muchas gracias a todos, muy buena onda de parte de uds!!!. Googleando y leyendo varias cosas en el foro (inlcuido el artículo que pasó crimson) ya me quedó claro que para lograr lo que busco el elevador de tensión es inevitable, mi dilema ahora es con la fuente de 80W para los cuatro parlantes restantes, ya puesto a hacer una elevador (para cual cuál tendré que leer bastante porque en mi vida he hecho uno) quizás deba aprovechar y usar otra potencia para esos cuatro parlantes, ¿es correcta mi idea? o me estoy complicando demasiado para mi experiencia?? digo, esa potencia ya la han hecho otros con buenos resultados, ya tiene un EQ de tres bandas incluido, ¿uds me recomendaría que siga con el plan inicial sólo agregando el SMPS? o les parece que ya puesto a hacer un SMPS debo utilizar alguna otra potencia para los 4 parlantes chico?, estoy tratando de evitar los mosfet y los integrados STK, ya que presupongo que acá en Arg. me va a costar conseguir algunas cosas y si las consigo será a un precio que hoy por hoy no me puedo permitir. ¿me equivoco?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2015)

Distribución aproximada de la potencia : 

Graves = 60 % de la potencia total
Medios = 25 % de la potencia total
Agudos = 15 % de la potencia total


----------



## LeoEmi (Ene 12, 2015)

Ok, no voy a dar muchas más vueltas, al fin al cabo tampoco puedo esperar dar en el clavo exacto con tan poca experiencia, gracias a todos por los consejos, me voy a atener al plan inicial más el SMPS; voy a ir comprando de poco los componentes y trataré de ir documentando el proceso de tal forma que después le sirva a alguien con mi poca experiencia. Gracias muchachos, han sido muy amables!!. Ahora espero disponer de unos "manguitos" para poder ponerme manos a la obra e ir compartiendolo.


----------



## LeoEmi (Abr 1, 2015)

Debido a mi falta de experiencia, a la dificulta de poder adquirir/encontrar los componentes necesarios éste proyecto fue abandonado para iniciar otro (inicié otro post con las consultas al respecto). Agradezo enormemente la ayuda aquí brindada. La última consulta es si si debo cerrar el post y en caso ue así sea ¿cómo lo hago?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2015)

LeoEmi dijo:


> Debido a mi falta de experiencia, a la dificulta de poder adquirir/encontrar los componentes necesarios éste proyecto fue abandonado para iniciar otro (inicié otro post con las consultas al respecto). Agradezo enormemente la ayuda aquí brindada. La última consulta es si si debo cerrar el post y en caso ue así sea ¿cómo lo hago?.



Los temas, en general, no se cierran ya que le pueden servir a otro usuario


----------



## LeoEmi (Abr 1, 2015)

Hola; en otro post ya había comentado que estoy armando un equipo de audio para mi auto, y dado que el auto es un "clásico"; en estado %100 original no quiero cambiarle nada (tiene la radio am/fm original), por lo cual usaré como Head Unit el celular o el Ipod. Mi idea era hacer yo mismo las potencias, pero una vez metido en el tema se hizo claro que entre mi falta de experiencia y la dificultad que hay en Argentina para conseguir ciertos componentes debía empezar por aglo más simple. 
Los componentes primarios que dispongo aparte del Cel/Ipod son:
   .Componetes Blaupunkt GTC662: 6\', 50RMS, 4ohms
   .Triaxiales MTX TN502, 5.25\', 35RMS, 4ohms
   .Subwoofer Selenium 8ws2; 80RMS. 4ohms
             .Potencia Blaupunkt Velocity V250 2x50RMS (Para los componetes Blaupunkt)
             .Potencia Clarion APX 2120 1x100w RMS -bridged- (Para el SubWoofer)
             .Potencia Casera 26W x 2 -creo que el CI es el TA8210- (Para los triaxiales) 

----Si bien cada potencia ya disponen de su respectivo filtro pasa bajo y pasa alto incorporado la primer duda que me surge es si al conectar la salida de auricular del Cel/ipod a un cable RCA y de ahí dividir la señal mediante conectores RCA para cada amplificador no estaré reduciendo en demasía el voltaje de señal de entrada a los amplificadores, es decir que el Imput en cada uno de los tres ampli será my pobre *¿es correcto?*.

---Aunque dividiendo la señal posiblemente pueda llegar a funcionar igual; no dejo de pensar que en pos de  lograr el mejor audio posible con éstos elementos sería mejor preamplificar la señal a la salida Cel/Ipod antes de ir a los amplificadores *¿me equivoco en éste razonamiento?.*
   Ya puesto a hacer un preamplificador me gustaría hacerlo con un EQ de por lo menos 5 bandas (preferiría 7), dejo el link del que estuve viendo:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_eq_5band.php

Pero ¿no sigo en la misma situación que al principio? es decir dividiendo la señal a la salida del Pre-EQ mediantes conectores RCA antes de conectar a cada ampli *¿o con con el Pre-EQ del link ya es suficiente?*


----Otra posible solución sería que el Pre actúe también como crossover de dos vías, una para el Sub y la otra para los compo y los triaxiales, en éste caso me gustaría poder regular la frecuencia de corte de cada vía *¿les parece ésta una solución más adecuada que la del Pre con EQ?.* ...


----------

